# Official 3D league



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

c'mon i know more than 3 people wanna join this league.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

How do you exactly score stuff in 3-d shoots because i haven't done any 3-d shoots yet.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll join


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

11 for the bullseye, 10 for the ring around that, 8 for the big ring and 5 for a hit.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> I'll join


join the group x force hunter has the link up


----------



## BowhunterZ6 (Aug 5, 2008)

*ILL join*

Ill join


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Like Country boy said just go to the link and join the group and then we can learn how everyone shoots.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

OK 5 people, I know that there are more people here that want to join.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> 11 for the bullseye, 10 for the ring around that, 8 for the big ring and 5 for a hit.


Thanks!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

what if there isnt tournament every week?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

kody10 said:


> what if there isnt tournament every week?


me and x force hunter talked about that this afternoon. we are gonna set a minimum of 8 or 9 scores and at the end of the summer we are going to average those scores to determine a winner. also, if you can change yardage and position, and not have a completely easy course, then backyard shooting is allowed


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i joined


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Since I don't have a target that has the rings, I'm going to draw it on a paper plate, how far apart are the rings supposed to be.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

how far away do we shoot, and how many shots do we take, please don't make it too many because it's so hot out here in florida that i don't like shooting that much.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Since I don't have a target that has the rings, I'm going to draw it on a paper plate, how far apart are the rings supposed to be.


thats the fun of 3D. it changes target by target 
you could probably google and find the different rings for the different animals and put it on a lot of paper plates.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

It's 30 shots and you can shoot however far away you want but not a lot at very close range.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

i joined, when do we start. I dont get my bow back until mon or tues


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

when will the scores be posted


----------

